# How To Repair a Soaker Hose



## Elcoj (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi, 
www.veggiegardener.com - da best. Keep it going!
Elcoj


----------



## Dee_Mills (Mar 10, 2010)

Very helpful. 

I'm curious about using soaker hoses generally. How often and how long do you run water through your soakers?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Dee - Typically I use soaker hoses whenever my plants need water which is about 3 times a week depending on how much rain I've received. During the hot, dry summer days I may run it every day for about 2 hours or so. Soaker hoses barley drip water so it can take them a while to get a good soak. Soaker hoses or a drip irrigation system are the best methods for watering vegetable plants in my opinion. They deliver water where they are needed most - at the roots. They help save time, water costs and help to prevent some diseases like blights and powdery mildew.

One tip when using soaker hoses - Turn the water on just enough to create a steady but small drip from the hoses. Turning the water pressure up full blast can creates more bursts and holes in the hose. Also, it is well worth the money to buy top quality soaker hoses, as the cheapies can rupture a lot faster. The soaker hose featured in this article was a cheapie and I ended up repairing five times before I eventually bought a better quality hose.

I hope this answers your questions! Thank you for stopping by and asking about soaker hoses!

Tee


----------



## Jennah (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for this! I just got a hole in my first soaker hose in a long line of 4, and I REALLY didn't want to have to dig it up! The duct tape fix did not work at all, so I'm going to have to give this a try. Otherwise, garden 1 ends up a giant puddle and the rest get no water!
.-= Jennah´s last blog ..Why I need to move my spirea&#8230; =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jennah,

This is a handy, easy trick for plugging those aggravating soaker hose holes. One tip if you aren't already doing it - avoid turning the spigot on all the way. The heavy pressure will cause holes to pop much easier. Just turn the water on enough for a trickle to come out of the hose.

I'm using a new style hose this year (well, new to me) so I'm anxious to see if it works, and lasts, better.

Thanks for your comment and have a great day!

Tee


----------



## Seth1 (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks for this i have had a garden (my first after moveing out) and just yesterday went out to check on it and i gess my nabor though it a good idea to give me a hand and turn up the water  well thats how i found your page and will be reading more of what you have to say thanks a lot for this i never knew that you could use those to fix soaker hose thanks.


----------



## Deb1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow! Thank you. What an easy fix. I never know such things existed.


----------



## gene (Aug 7, 2011)

This technique does not work on older soaker hoses. Older hoses become brittle and when you insert the barbed pipe the hose tends to split.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Gene - thanks for sharing your experience. Unfortunately, the rubber style soaker hoses don't last more than one or two seasons. You are correct. Once the rubber hose has been out in the sun and weather for a season are two they are pretty much useless. 

That's why I switched to using flat soaker hoses in my garden that are made from a nylon-type material. They seem to last much longer and do not spring leaks like the round rubber hoses.


----------



## Luke (Aug 27, 2011)

Hmmm. I bought $110 worth of those flat soaker hoses and already sprung 2 leaks. How do you suggest fixing those? 
In the interim I bought some cheap rubber ones where i intend to poke fine holes into. I'm anxious to see how they work. Hey you gotta live and learn. lol


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Luke - Sorry to hear about your soaker hose issues. What brand of flat soaker hoses are you using? I have used the Gilmour flat soakers for a few years and have never had a problem with leaks.

Unfortunately, it is difficult to repair a flat soaker hose like I mentioned in this article. You might be able to use a 1/2" hose repair kit, but it doesn't fit the inside of the flat soaker hose that well. You may have to try the repair kit that includes a plastic sleeve that fits inside the hose and has two metal hose clamps on each end. That may work better than what I used here.


----------



## Luke (Aug 27, 2011)

...Well, like I said I bought some cheap rubber hoses from WallM, for 7.98 a piece, 50 feet ea. I bot some clothes needles (w/a ball top, so you don't hurt your finger when poking holes) too. I laid the hoses out and started poking holes in them (after connecting them.) I recommend laying them out 1st like that you can poke holes on the side of the direction where you want your water to go. I poked a hole every 4-5 fingers (width). They work like a dream.
Depending on what you are irrigating, you can poke holes in a certain pattern e.g. straight line every 1-5 in. or staggered (like zig zag), or any pattern that will meet your needs.
Now before you throw away your soaker hoses keep the Screw-on Caps at the end of the soaker hose to put on your home made Rubber soaker hose. Good luck.


----------



## Jean2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you so very much for I was able to repair my soaker hose in a jiffy!
You made my Day! I didn't know the handyman cut it in half until the plants were limp and found a spout of water. You also saved me money. I had bought several half inch repair kits by accident that I had never used and they fit.


----------



## Jean2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great idea! I have a wooden handled ice pick that works great. Got it at a craft store.


----------



## Fran_Leppek (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not sure what website above means. I have read all the comments and do not see the answer to my problem which is: I have three hoses hooked up (two old ones and one new). The water is hardly coming out of the old hoses - only the new one seems to work. I have very hard water, could the old hoses be pluugged up by the hard water after a year of use and how can I fix the problem? Any suggestion you can give me is appreciated. [email protected]


----------



## Dick (May 31, 2014)

Hi,
I just bought a couple 25 ft Gilmour flat soaker hoses and they seem to be working fine. Problem is I have one small raised bed (7ft X 22 inches), and the 25 footer is really longer than I need. Was wondering if it's possible to shorten these hoses by removing the end cap, cutting the hose to the desired length and reinstalling the end cap. The end cap looks very similar to the splicer shown in your article.
Thanks


----------

